# Black Australian Lobster



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Again, I'M NOT SELLING...saw some at a LFS yesterday...yes...itz a BLACK CRAYFISH...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Show us a pic if you can.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I would love to see a pic! Also why is this in buy and sell?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

This should be the one that grows huge!.. There is this large black lobster in australia that grows in excess of 4 feet. A foot long specimen would not be on common, and yes this is definately a lobster not a crayfish.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Giant tasmanian lobster
















LOL now this is a bad ass creature. I would trade all the piranhas in the world for one of these, unfortunately they are an endangered species.










> Anecdotal evidence has recorded a specimen reaching more than 6 kilograms (14 pounds) which is probably true but unfortunately any concrete evidence has been lost


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

BDKing57 said:
 

> and yes this is definately a lobster not a crayfish.


 not if it is in freshwater its not









Lobsters are ALL saltwater, Crayfish are the freshwater versions of lobsters


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Innes said:


> Lobsters are ALL saltwater, Crayfish are the freshwater versions of lobsters


 god, how many times does that have to be repeated? :sad:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

enough times to get people to finally understand it.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> I would love to see a pic! Also why is this in buy and sell?


 I thought people might be interested in getting some...itz in Quincy "LOVELY PET CENTER"


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

damn i bet the lobster tail on that thing is tasty







lol but damn hate to be cut in its claws


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> enough times to get people to finally understand it.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > Lobsters are ALL saltwater, Crayfish are the freshwater versions of lobsters
> ...










thanks i just learned something new


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

one of the lfs I stop in has black crayfish, they call them 'scorpion lobsters' They look exactly like regular crayfish, but cost $18, which is cheaper than the $25 for blue crayfish.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> Giant tasmanian lobster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 damnnnnnnnnn..that lobster is huge


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Innes said:


> BDKing57 said:
> 
> 
> > and yes this is definately a lobster not a crayfish.
> ...


 Ive argued that freshwater lobsters and crayfish are one in the same with tards at petco, her responce is "no they are blue"like that makes a difference


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Endangered? Crap, i knocked out one of those suckers when i was camping. It was yummy for my tummy i tell you that.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

One more thing, this black crayfish maybe just dyed. My "eletric blue lobster" turned out to be dyed because a week later it turned orange.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Eric the one you had was a common aussie blue aka yabbie. Some are fed dye to keep their blue but that one in the pic is not dyed or anything. Actually I think the lobster they're selling at the pet store might be a variation of the cherax teniumanus. Ive seen them only once for sale over here at a pet store called waterline which closed down. They had 2 types, the blue and the black w/ red stripes. They were going for 25 for babies, 50 for 5 inch juvi and 180 for 12"+. They look like real lobsters with spines on their back and huge pinchers. xjx can you get us pix of these guys so I can tell if they're the same ones that were for sale here?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

There are freshwater lobsters!. That is a tasmanian lobster... official name, no crayfish anywhere in its name and yes it is freshwater... do a search on it.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> There are freshwater lobsters!. That is a tasmanian lobster... official name, no crayfish anywhere in its name and yes it is freshwater... do a search on it.


 lol, we have done this before, but hey why not again

























_Astacopis gouldi_

heres a handy link


----------

